
The Wetware Crisis: The Dead Sea Effect - smoyer
http://brucefwebster.com/2008/04/11/the-wetware-crisis-the-dead-sea-effect/
======
downerending
There's a complementary effect where the employers that are hiring tend to be
poorer places to work, and the managers hiring within an organization tend to
be the worst managers. Why? Because they're the ones driving off the best
employees.

Good employers/managers tend to have little turnover and thus need relatively
fewer hires. And when they do, they often hire via word-of-mouth rather than
the front door.

This is yet another reason to grow your career network.

------
jgbmlg
The only rats to leave a sinking ship are those who can swim.

